# 2001 Silverado/Sierra Headlight Wiring, Sno-Way Plow



## Bens95cobra8594 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, I just recently got a Sno-Way 7'6" plow for my 2001 Sierra 1500 RCSB. The headlight wiring harness the came with it is a little suspect... i.e. seems to be missing some connections. 
I installed it the other day to the best of my ability and just the truck lights worked (the right side, dimly-so). 
I simply unplugged the stock high and DRLs and installed the harness in line and grounded it (I didn't fool with the turn signals as of yet). And after this was installed, only the truck lights worked. 
So what I am wondering: 
1) Should the plow be raised in order for the lights to work (doubt it, as there is no wiring going to the plow mechanism/brain)? 
2) Should there be an in-and-out plug on both sides? Meaning, in the first photo below, there are clearly in and out plugs but on the other side, there is only an in plug. Very odd...




























Any help is appreciated.

If for some reason this won't plug-and-play, I will probably just hack apart the harness to install the Meyers Night Sabre (I) system that I have for another (disabled) plow truck. I just like the functionality of plug-and-play, but have no problem actually wiring things in .

Thanks!


----------



## Bens95cobra8594 (Nov 30, 2007)

bump... anyone?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Did you hook up the parkig lights? The plow uses them as a trigger, and you have to hook up both lights. It does look like it could be the right harness adpter. Are there two relays?


----------



## Bens95cobra8594 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, hooked up the lights: 
1) grounded white wire to core support (to bare metal).
2) hooked up in and out on left side (did not connect turn signal/running light wires).
3) hooked up in and out on right side (did not connect turn signal/running light wires).

There is only one relay (pictured below).

In the first photo: 
I question what the yellow and brown wires are for. Yellow I assume is turn signal. 
I question why there are two large three-prong plugs on the left side of the harness, but not the right. These include the in and out parts of the plug-and-play harness. 

In the third photo: 
There is a single black wire, cut apart, not sure where that goes. 
There is an extra plug for the lights, but not sure what that went to (on the Sno-Way harness)
I assume the yellow is for the turn signal again. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Nothing will happen until you attach the parking lights (brown wire). You feed the passenger side though the plow harness. Make sure the white wire between the two headlights is connected. the cut wire is parking lights.


----------



## Bens95cobra8594 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, gotcha. So what are the color wires for? 
Yellow = ?
Brown = Parking Lights
Black = ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Bens95cobra8594;1212281 said:


> Ok, gotcha. So what are the color wires for?
> Yellow = ?
> Brown = Parking Lights
> Black = ?


this is the harness you shouold have
http://www.snoway.com/service/LightKits/97100353d.pdf

and the adapter you should have
http://www.snoway.com/service/LightKits/97100657b.pdf


----------



## Bens95cobra8594 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the links!

I definitely have the harness here: http://www.snoway.com/service/LightKits/97100353d.pdf

But it seems that I am missing some of the harness... I have the male part as seen in this .PDF, but there is no female. So essentially, I can plug into the harness going to the truck bulbs, but there is no signal going out from them to power the plow lights when they are switched via relay. 
http://www.snoway.com/service/LightKits/97100657b.pdf[/QUOTE]


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

So you need a 99100411 adapter.


----------



## Bens95cobra8594 (Nov 30, 2007)

Basher, thank you again for the information.

Ok, I did a little more searching and it looks like I actually have this harness:

http://www.snoway.com/service/LightKits/97100352c.pdf

Based on the adapters I already have, it seems that 1) I need a different adapter kit or 2) how would I go about plugging it in, if this is indeed the correct one?

It just seems like something is "missing" on the right side of the harness for the feed in and out from wiring to headlights.

Thanks!


----------

